#  Ernährung >   Ständige beschwerden mit Darm & Bauch >

## Barbara40

Guten Abend zusammen :Smiley:  
bin erst seit heute hier in dem Forum und hoffe hier Hilfe zu finden.
Habe ständig mit dem Darm Probleme sprich jeden Tag mehrmals Durchfall wie Wasser, und Bauchschmerzen.
Habe etliche Intoleranzen, wie LI,HI und evtl FI:
Bin ratlos weis nicht mehr was ich noch essen kann, denn im Moment vertrage ich gar nichts mehr :Cry: 
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen evtl auch ein Arzt. 
Bin über jede Antwort dankbar. :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße
Barbara

----------


## Ramona42

:yes_3_cut: Das ist ja wirklich sehr schlimm und du musst unbedingt zu einem Gastreologen,die dich untersuchen. Oder auch Internisten gehen.
Lass dich am besten von deinem Hausarzt so schnell wie möglich dorthin überweisen. 
Darüber hinaus, ist es ganz wichtig deinen Elektrolydhaushalt im Körper wieder auszugleichen,denn du scheidest ja jedesmal viele Mineralstoffe und Salze aus durch den Durchfall. Das kann sehr gefährlich werden. Frage nach so einem Mittel Elektrolydausgleich in deiner Apotheke. 
Mir hat damals Heilerde ganz gut geholfen,als ich Magen und Darm Probleme hatte. Die gibt es für äußere und innere Anwendung.
Sie heißt Luvos Heilerde oder Bullrichs Heilerde ultra fein.
Da rührst du einen Teelöffel in ein Glas Wasser und trinkst es in kleinen Schlucken.
Schmeckt scheußlich,aber vielleicht hilft es dir. 
Und ganz wichtig gehe zu einem Facharzt.
Manchmal ist auch die Psyche mit daran Schuld,das alles auf den Magen schlägt.
Das kannst nur du selbst beurteilen.
Aber bitte tue etwas. 
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel Erfolg und vor allem baldige Genesung oder zumindest etwas weniger Leidensdruck.

----------


## Barbara40

Hallo Ramona,
vielen lieben Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.
War beim Internisten, der meinte es wäre eine Dündarmfehlbesiedelung etc....
Mein Mann ist auch Mediziner Anästhesist der hat etliche Kollegen bei denen ich war aber die können nicht wirklich weiter helfen, bzw Fruktoseintoleranz Test das Ergebniss steht noch aus und ich denke das ist auch zu 100% Fruktoseintoleranz. 
Heilerde habe ich auch schon getrunken , aber ich konnte es dann nur in Kapselform nehmen, war ganz ok aber es ging dann wieder von vorne los.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand ne Idee was es sein könnte.
Liebe Grüße
Barbara

----------


## Tess

Hallo Barbara
Wollte mal fragen wie es Dir mit Deinem Darm geht, ist schon eine Besserung eingetreten. Warst Du denn mittlerweile mal bei einem Gastreologen?
Liebe Grüße
Tess

----------

